# Music from the Titanic



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Haha, so I'm sure some of you will open this ready to fight Celine herself or maybe Horner...still, I assure you it has nothing to do with this.

Actually, I had to make a planetarium show a few years back because that Titanic Expedition traveling show was coming to my museum...anyway, I am very thankful that I had to make it because it forced me to buy a few cd's of actual period music that was being played on the ship and one of them entered my cycle of most beloved cd's of all time...I guess it's also because I've always loved 30's music and older even but this is full of such beauty and magnificent performances it is no surprise I grew to love it so...not to mention all the times I heard the pieces over and over trying to work it into a soundtrack.

It is called: Titanic - Music As Heard On The Fateful Voyage

Songe d' Automne is one of my particular favorites but I mostly love the whole disc. Let me know what you think and if you're not familiar with it, I'm sure you'll find at least a couple of the pieces to your liking. Anyway, I just popped this in after such a long time I felt the need to share it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thumbs down, agreeing for the most part with the 1-star reviewers at Amazon.


----------

